# Reseting the NV ram



## gordo80 (Apr 23, 2008)

How to do I clear the NV ram with the remote?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It is "NVRAM". If you will use Search for "reset NVRAM", you'll find the answer here.


----------

